# Tortoise keeping



## BBH (17 July 2015)

I am thinking of getting one and would like to do some research first. 

Does anyone keep them

Are hermann ok for first time owners and is it best to get two? 

Also the hibernation side worries me a bit , is it straightforward ?

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Karran (17 July 2015)

Herman's are a good species, as are horsefields and Spur-thighs. 

I have Geronimo who is now 7 and the hibernation terrified me at first as well!
I keep him on his own and he's fine, I think most experienced people warn against keeping two together as they end up fighting.

I keep Geronimo in a modified guinea pig pen. 







DO NOT get talked into a vivarium, they are really bad for tortoises as they can't regulate their heat as well.
Geronimo's pen is about 5 ft by 3ft and he's now starting to outgrow it so it will be replaced in a year or two.
I grow my own food for him (weeds will become your friend!) he also has pansies and roses as well as dandelions. My well meaning but misguided friend put weedkiller down this year so I have had to feed him with bagged stuff. Torts cannot have spinach or peashoots, so I stick to a mix of lettuce, kale and watercress, which I sprinkle some calcium over the top off.
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp is great for learning what he can and cannot eat.

Hibernation terrified me and we kept him awake the first year, but its a doddle once you get your head around it. I reduce his food, give him starvation days and then he goes in his box under the stairs mid november and gets up march/april depending on weather.

This book is full of good tips and explains how it all works https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...L48YCFcaO2wod-wgJjQ&ei=nHCpVZ28EMad7gb7kaToCA

(sorry link is so big) The Tortoise trust is a great site.

Geronimo is a great character, my dog is scared of him, he's a grumpy git who bites feet, steals her toys and barges anything out of his way.


----------



## millikins (17 July 2015)

Hi I had a Hermann a few years ago, in the end I gave her away as we also had a ferret and she was at risk. Charming animals. Lots of internet advice, don't listen to anyone who says give them cat food, far too much protein. Re hibernation, I used to wake mine up after 3-4 months and keep her indoors as our winters are really too long for them, she did hibernate herself one year in the garden as I couldn't find her and was fine but not ideal every year.  I also once accidentally froze her, which I learnt afterwards is quite common, it was horrible, poor thing had eyes like the alien and had to have drops every 2 hours but she made a full recovery. So interesting animals and quite able to recognise their owners but quite high maintenance to keep them happy and healthy. Mine was about 6 when I was given her, the very small ones are delicate and have a high mortality rate.


----------



## BBH (18 July 2015)

Ah thankyou both, I do have a couple of dogs but the tort won't need to interact with them unless it comes indoors , I have a local garden centre raft sells them so may pick their brains aswell.


----------



## thewonderhorse (7 August 2015)

millikins said:



			Hi I had a Hermann a few years ago, in the end I gave her away as we also had a ferret and she was at risk. Charming animals. Lots of internet advice, don't listen to anyone who says give them cat food, far too much protein. Re hibernation, I used to wake mine up after 3-4 months and keep her indoors as our winters are really too long for them, she did hibernate herself one year in the garden as I couldn't find her and was fine but not ideal every year.  I also once accidentally froze her, which I learnt afterwards is quite common, it was horrible, poor thing had eyes like the alien and had to have drops every 2 hours but she made a full recovery. So interesting animals and quite able to recognise their owners but quite high maintenance to keep them happy and healthy. Mine was about 6 when I was given her, the very small ones are delicate and have a high mortality rate.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest how did you freeze her??! Glad she made a recovery!!


----------



## millikins (7 August 2015)

She was in her straw filled hibernating box on a tiled floor in a conservatory. Had done it on at least one previous winter and been fine then we had that awful one with temperatures down to -12 C at night. All warnings I'd read had been "don't let them partially warm up when hibernating".


----------



## thewonderhorse (7 August 2015)

oh god!


----------

